# Clavier maître et Ipad



## sclicer (19 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
Je souhaite offrir à mon frère un moyen d'enregistrer et de modifier ses enregistrement clavier sur son Ipad.
Je pensais partir sur garageband.
Mais niveau acquisition vers quel module dois-je me tourner ?
Le Irig midi  ou le camera controler ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

